

ICANN Begins Accepting Applications For New TLDs Today - joshuahedlund
http://www.icann.org/en/topics/new-gtlds/information-for-governments-18aug11-en.pdf

======
joshuahedlund
Note: I'm not sure yet if it's encouraged/discouraged to link to PDFs on HN,
as I know there is inconsistent browser support for them (although I think
progress has been made in recent years). Overall I thought it best to link to
the source document rather than any number of the mostly generic and/or
completely speculative tech news articles appearing today (unless you find a
really good one).

------
jackityquack
Can someone give a technical reason why we can't have an empty TLD which all
sites looked up via DNS would default go to? So if you don't enter a TLD the
DNS would assume you mean the empty TLD so it would give you the IP of the
machine belonging to just the word.

